# Pere Marquette



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

fishdip said:


> Hmmm well thats interesting to know.you post a video on a website where we do things right and your doing it illegal and expect no one to comment,come on dude he was even polite about it.


Love it when someone takes the time to make a great video, and then we got guys that wanna make a guy feel horrible about 6 extra inches on his net. One thing to point out a violation to help fellow MS members, but another to CALL him out like you are doing.

Who cares, stupid rule anyway.

Nice job on the vid man!


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

FYI- Glad this came up. If all goes well that rule will be gone by next April. We (Fisheries Division) have been working with Law Enforcement Division on that one, and we are agreed that it is unneccessary. Stay tuned.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

M. Tonello said:


> FYI- Glad this came up. If all goes well that rule will be gone by next April. We (Fisheries Division) have been working with Law Enforcement Division on that one, and we are agreed that it is unneccessary. Stay tuned.


Thanks Mark! I appreciate your efforts to simplify this confusing/unnecessary regulation.

Don


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

M. Tonello said:


> FYI- Glad this came up. If all goes well that rule will be gone by next April. We (Fisheries Division) have been working with Law Enforcement Division on that one, and we are agreed that it is unneccessary. Stay tuned.


Good news.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

When I opened the video, the first words that scrolled across were "March 27 2014".
Long handled nets are illegal in April May and June.
Legal net, great fish, congrats to the fisherman!
Also, thanks ? Mr Tonello for the information. That is good news.


----------



## sbrickne (Feb 25, 2013)

Have never done any fly fishing, but love catching a Steely off my buddy's boat in Ludington. Seein as how I've got property outside of Mesick, I will need to start familiarizing myself with the surrounding inland waters. Sweet video, thanks for sharing


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

M. Tonello said:


> FYI- Glad this came up. If all goes well that rule will be gone by next April. We (Fisheries Division) have been working with Law Enforcement Division on that one, and we are agreed that it is unneccessary. Stay tuned.


Sure like you chiming in every now and then Mr. Tonello, helps us believe you guys do pay attention to us folk now and again.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

sbrickne said:


> Have never done any fly fishing, but love catching a Steely off my buddy's boat in Ludington. Seein as how I've got property outside of Mesick, I will need to start familiarizing myself with the surrounding inland waters. Sweet video, thanks for sharing



Start with bluegills and a rubber spider and work your way up from there, or stay with the bluegills, nothing more fun than that, IMO.

(Well, maybe a steelie, but not by much)


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

msfcarp said:


> Sure like you chiming in every now and then Mr. Tonello, helps us believe you guys do pay attention to us folk now and again.


 I second that. Good to know crazy things can change. I will keep my short net i bought because of my education on this issue though! kinda nice.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

M. Tonello said:


> FYI- Glad this came up. If all goes well that rule will be gone by next April. We (Fisheries Division) have been working with Law Enforcement Division on that one, and we are agreed that it is unneccessary. Stay tuned.


Good to hear, thanks.


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

I carry 2 boat nets, one is very kind fabric for trout large and small and another for the big fish. Have a great short handle one too for walk and wade winter fishing with a great magnet bungi system for fishing alone..

Thanks Mark in advance for clearing this rule up. Long handle nets promote quicker catch and release, causing less stress I would hope. Along with quick pictures or no pictures at all on the small ones..


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the vid... the pm is such a scenic river... cant wait to get back over there..


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Heres a pic of me, Shoeman with a buddy in his drift boat floating the PM back in 2001. Didnt catch anything but sure was pretty. Cant remember who that was with Shoe, maybe someone will remember. I think we were fishing for salmon at the time.

It was my first year wading for steelhead, had one on and lost it at my feet so I`m yet to ever land one. Left Mich that next year and just got back here this winter. Sure did miss all the fishing, and Missouri had nothing to offer after growing up in this great state.

Good to know about the net law. Ive got a long and short handle, so I got it covered  Still got the wad of chain we bought at a local shop for dragging off the frt of the boat too


----------



## luckyshorts (Oct 11, 2011)

Have the upper sections of the pm cleared yet? Thinkin of runnin up there tomorrow and walking in but I wanted to know about the clarity


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

You should be fine in the fly water, but expect traffic. Any water below upper will most likely still be high and dirty.


----------

